# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > आज का दिन >  १४ सितम्बर : हिन्दी दिवस

## guruji

हिन्दी दिवस प्रत्येक वर्ष १४ सितम्बर को मनाया जाता है। १४ सितंबर १९४९ को  संविधान सभा ने एक मत से यह निर्णय लिया कि हिन्दी ही भारत की राजभाषा  होगी।
आइए हिन्दी दिवस पर हम प्रतिज्ञा करें कि राष्ट्रभाषा हिन्दी और देवनागरी लिपि का प्रचार कर राष्ट्रीय भावना को हम सुदृढ़ करेंगे।

----------


## The Hero

समस्त फोरमवासियों को हिंदी दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनायें |

----------


## pankaj20882

हिन्दी हैँ हम । देश हिन्दुस्तान हमारा ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

हिंदी हैं हम..... हिंदी हैं हम.... वतन है .... हिन्दोस्तान हमारा......

 हिंदी दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनायें मेरे समस्त फोरमवासियों को........

----------


## gulluu

........

----------


## Hindi-Bhojpuri

तब मैं नेट से ली गई कविता प्रस्तुत कर सकता हूँ, क्योंकि सूत्र के अनुरूप है-
*****************************

हिन्दी का सम्मान करो (कविता)
 
*****************************


शालीन, सरल, सुमधुर, सुन्दर,

अतिसभ्य, सँवारी हिन्दी है।

मेरे इस प्यारे भारत की,

भाषा ये प्यारी हिन्दी है।

जबसे मैं होश सम्भाला हूँ,

तबसे इससे मेरा नाता।

इसमें ही अर्जित की विद्या,

है गर्व मुझे इसका भ्राता।       

हिन्दी से मेरी प्रीत अमिट, 

जिह्वा पर इसको रखता हूँ।

हिन्दी में करूँ कल्पना मैं, 

हिन्दी में स्वप्न निरखता हूँ।

हिन्दी में अपने भावों को,

अभिव्यक्त करूँ ये आदत है।

हिन्दी तो मेरी पूजा है,

श्रद्धा है और इबादत है। 

ये तमिल, तेलुगू, मद्रासी,

गुजराति, मराठी, मलयाली।

कन्नड़, पंजाबी, भोजपुरी,

उड़ि, राजस्थानी, बंगाली।  

जब हिन्दी में बतियाते हैं,

इक वृक्ष की सब लगते डाली। 

हिन्दी हर हिन्दुस्तानी को,

आपस में जोड़्ने है वाली।

कुछ इंग्लिश बकने वाले तो,

खुद को अंग्रेज समझते हैं।

हिन्दी जो बोले उनको वो,

मन में 'स्टूपिड' कहते हैं।

ऐसे लोगों को समझाओ,

ये महामूर्ख ही लागे हैं। 

जापान, चीन निज भाषा को,

अपनाकर ही तो आगे हैं।

जो देश राष्ट्रभाषा अपनी, 

पूरे मन से अपनाता है।

निश्चित ही प्रगति का वो ध्वज,

पूरे जग में फहराता है।

धिक्कार उन्हें निज भाषा को, 

जो अपमानित नित करते हैं।

बाहर की भाषा को ऊँचा,

दर्ज़ा जो देते रहते हैं।

यदि सच्चे हिन्दुस्तानी हो,

हिन्दी पर अर्पित जान करो।

हिन्दी में बोलो और लिखो,

हिन्दी का तुम सम्मान करो।  

हिन्दी का तुम सम्मान करो।


*****************************
सभी को हिन्दी दिवस की बधाईयाँ।

----------


## pkj21

आप मुझे बताएँ कि मैं क्या करूँ !

----------

